# Palmetto rc trial



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Getting ready to head to Cheraw.
106 dogs in the open, the cream of the cream are running this weekend.
I will post all I can when I get to the room.
Good Luck to all.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck running with the big dogs Gregg and Reese! See you around on Saturday. 

John


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

How's the Open going?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Any Derby results?

Thanks!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

I heard they only had 3 series in the derby.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Open had 32 back to the LB. I don't have the numbers, they have run about 6 dogs on a double LB.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any news on the qualifying? How about derby results? I know cell coverage is pretty limited at Cooper Black.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Only 18 back to the water blind. Sorry no other call backs than Lucky and Pete for Yozamp.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> Getting ready to head to Cheraw.
> 106 dogs in the open, the cream of the cream are running this weekend.
> I will post all I can when I get to the room.
> Good Luck to all.
> ...


Gregg, how's it going down there?


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st- #15, 2nd-#80, 3rd-#102, 4th-#77, Res. Jam #91, Jam #26


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

ALLLABS said:


> Open 1st- #15, 2nd-#80, 3rd-#102, 4th-#77, Res. Jam #91, Jam #26


WOW, That's 7 Open Wins for Cane since the last National. That dog doesn't get enough press!


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Breck said:


> WOW, That's 7 Open Wins for Cane since the last National. That dog doesn't get enough press!


And at least 2 of those Open wins were with his Amateur handler, who is 85 years young, by the way! If memory serves me, one of those owner handled open wins was paired with an amateur 2nd and one was paired with an amateur first, so he made it into the double header club this year too! They're a really great team!!

Kathryn


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Breck & Kathryn. Cane is a very special animal. Actually, him & my co-owner Mr. John Thomas had 4 owner/handler wins this year. They are a heck of a team.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bobby Why haven't I seen some breedings of him?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

We had 2 breedings lined up, for females that were supposed to have come in well before they did. Very very nice females. But, it wasn't to be, they wound up coming in when he is leaving for the National. He has not been bred yet. You should see some before long though.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Absolutely amazing that he has not been bred yet. Best of luck at the National!!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Bobby I sent you an E mail.

Dave


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I look foreward to seeing what he produces. Good luck this coming week.


----------

